# How much can a 14.2hh carry?



## PookiELJ (11 January 2011)

*Hi, I've got a 14.2hh gypsy vanner he's 4 and I'm really worried I'm too big for him.. he hasn't been broken long which makes me feel worse, in MY opinion 9/10 stone would be good for him but just wondering if much more is bad for his back or whatever? and obviously as he's not overly used to being sat on should I get someone smaller to get him more used to it while I lose the chub?!? i've dealt with big horses usually and never been this heavy so never had to think about it before, I don't want to hurt him or ruin his experiences being ridden just cos of my weight! any opinions would be appreciated  thank you for reading. *


----------



## PurplePickle (11 January 2011)

if hes got good bone he should carry more easily. I had a 15hh one and he managed 16 stone without even a flinch, he was extremely heavy weight however, so maybe not that much but least a couple of stone more. I usually prefer someone lighter on a youngster however with them still growing, depends really how heavy you are and if your a good balanced rider.


----------



## elsiex (11 January 2011)

Echo above. Just to add - much of it also depends whether you ride 'light' or 'heavy'. I would much prefer a slightly heavier rider weightwise that rode lightly, supporting much of their own weight themselves and sitting balanced, than a lighter rider that sat very deeply and lolloped about on their back!


----------



## PookiELJ (11 January 2011)

I could post a picture actually if I can figure out how to! hehe. elsie, totally agree! we wouldn't be doing much for a bit anyway just hacking, bit of trotting around the field! I'm a very light rider x


----------



## brucea (11 January 2011)

^^ what they said

I have a 14.2 coloured GV and he carries me no problem and I'm 16 st bloke

BUT ny 3 year old is 15.1 piebald GV and he carries my daughter - about 8 stone. I would not expect to get on him until he is nearly 5.


----------



## ischa (11 January 2011)

When i was at my heavyist 16.1/2 stone I use to ride my friends 14.2 cyde x cob 
He is heavyweight and carried me now probs 
I must say that how I lost the weight is by riding him


----------



## PookiELJ (11 January 2011)

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...246078195261_509130260_14653633_3461816_n.jpg


This is him quite a while ago, he's grew a bit since then (the person in the picture isn't me either!)


----------



## Kub (11 January 2011)

PookiELJ - I'm in the same boat. My heavy weight traditional cob is being broken this spring and I've been trying to get the weight off. Unfortunately, it's not going quite to plan but I'm starting to think he would be ok with my weight. I'm heavier than I'd like but told a light rider and I won't be doing anything strenous either (light hacking etc.) but I'll be keeping an eye on him and any signs of discomfort will be addressed immediately. Plus working very hard still to shift some before May!

I'll be watching this thread to see what people think and will now go and hide in case someone thinks I'm evil for inflicting myself upon him *runs away*

Edit - wow, he's looks like a proper heavy weight, I should think you'll be fine!!


----------



## Wagtail (11 January 2011)

What a lucky horse to have such a consderate owner! As a general guide, a horse should carry a maximum of a sixth of his weight, so if he's around 400 kg (about average for a 14.2) he can carry up to 67kg (including tack), so your 9/10 stone is spot on! However, as he's young I would say closer to the 9 than the 10 stone.


----------



## PookiELJ (11 January 2011)

How big is your's Kub?? he looks lovely! I think the only way to know.. is to try it and see! I personally would feel better if I weighed less with him but I don't intend to weigh this much for long! and I bet he hopes I don't hehe but I know at a few riding schools around here they use the 14.2hh-14.3hh cobs for all the heavy novices... either that's because they don't care enough not to or the ponies just really can take it? I'm going to try it out tomorrow see how we both feel, take a picture and post it for all you to give me more adivce! lol  thanks alot guys!!


----------



## Dawng (11 January 2011)

Hi, I was given a formular for weight carrying ability - it's weight of horse in kilos x 2.2  divided by 6 to get weight of rider in pounds - I'll give you an example my pony weighed 440 kilos
440 x 2.2 = 968 divided by 6 = 161 pounds = 11 1/2 stone
Off course I agree it depends on the rider but I'm sure my mare although only 14.1 and half TB could easily carry that amount because of her build.  If she was immature she probably wouldn't be carrying as much weight so the calculation would be less.  May or may not help?


----------



## PookiELJ (11 January 2011)

Dawng said:



			Hi, I was given a formular for weight carrying ability - it's weight of horse in kilos x 2.2  divided by 6 to get weight of rider in pounds - I'll give you an example my pony weighed 440 kilos
440 x 2.2 = 968 divided by 6 = 161 pounds = 11 1/2 stone
Off course I agree it depends on the rider but I'm sure my mare although only 14.1 and half TB could easily carry that amount because of her build.  If she was immature she probably wouldn't be carrying as much weight so the calculation would be less.  May or may not help?
		
Click to expand...

That helps lots thanks i'll have to get his weight and figure it out  thanks alot!


----------



## Orangehorse (11 January 2011)

Weight carrying ability is judged by the width over the loins, the wider the stronger.
A horse up to 15.00 is "over designed" by nature which is why they have less lameness, wind and other problems than their taller cousins.

I always think of a TB being asked to carry 12.7 stone over 3 miles and galloping and jumping in a point to point.  If a TB can do that, then a well built pony of around 14.2 can carry plenty.


----------



## Flannigan#1 (28 March 2011)

Im Currently having the same thoughts about my 14.2 gypsy cob. My riding companion's horse is currently on box rest and im wondering if she will be to heavy or not for my boy, whilst im on my other horse. she is 14 stone, and im 9 stone. Im guessing its alot to do with riding ability and she is quite a competent rider.
Any thoughts??


----------



## Janette (28 March 2011)

I was always told, that for native type pony's,(and I include Trads here, because of the Highlands etc) that it was roughly 1 stone, per hand of height.

Dales Pony's were used to carry Pig Iron - 20 stone of it!  They also carried the sheep farmers -PLUS a bale of hay.......
Highlands carry dead Stag's around......
Welsh Sec A'a and Shetlands were bred to carry adult men up and down mountains.

Consider what a previous poster said about TBs, and they were designed to run!  Don't underestimate your pony.
I'm no lightweight - not by any stretch of the imagination (and I try, believe me, I try  ), and I'm 5'9".  My 14.2 coloured Dalesx carries me with no problems at all.


----------

